# C4Y DiY Porcelin..



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

http://cube4you.com/431_Cube4you-3x3x3-DIY-Speed-Cube(Porcelain-White).html

I am thinking of getting this maybe in like 2 weeks when I get the cash.
Can anyone maybe suggest a better cube like smooother better at cutting corners for almost the same price?
Or a good ebay cube?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

And people sugeested this to me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Speed-Smooth-3x3x3-Rubiks-Cube-Puzzle-Magic-Toy_W0QQitemZ250396363503QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a4cc94aef&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah Um I need help;./


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 27, 2009)

Triple post. Really? Use the edit function.

I am quite happy with my c4u diy, just save up and buy it.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 27, 2009)

If your looking for a cube that is ez to turn and cuts nicely id say get a type f the pillowed pieces are odd at first but you get use to them it is also very light and doesn't pop if you set tension the right way.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I am a slow cuber so I don't need to worry about poppin lol.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 27, 2009)

A type F cuts corners very well and is about the same price.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> A type F cuts corners very well and is about the same price.



I can't find those on that site.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 27, 2009)

here are all your colors
pink - http://cube4you.com/381_New-Type-Pink-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f).html
black - http://cube4you.com/385_New-Type-Black-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f).html
white - http://cube4you.com/378_New-Type-White-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f).html
blue - http://cube4you.com/406_New-Type-Blue-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f).html


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 27, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Well I am a slow cuber so I don't need to worry about poppin lol.



I popped way more when I was slower than I do now.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah Ok I need a good corner cutter thanks alot.;


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 27, 2009)

From others type Fs, theyre nice.
Ive never had one myself.

Id say that the porcelain cube4you cube is quite good, and its pretty much good at everything.

I just dont like the feeling of it, so i traded mine away awhile ago.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

All I need is a good cutter corner and smooth.
And I am set.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 27, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> All I need is a good cutter corner and smooth.
> And I am set.



As much as I hate to recommend it, you may want a Type A.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

Is it good?


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 27, 2009)

Rubik's Exer. Just leave. You shouldn't be on this forum. Grow up a little and come back later.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

No there is no need for me to.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2009)

If you're looking for the right cube to buy, I suggest you do some research in the hardware section..you'll find pretty much everything you need to know.

But most chinese DIYs have their pros and cons, so you won't go too wrong trying any of them (except type Bs I suppose).

It's just personal preference.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok thanks,


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 27, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> No there is no need for me to.


Yea OK. You asked a question that's been asked an obscene number of times. You start a new thread for that. You don't use the search function. You apparently don't read stickies. Godammit, at least read the stickies. They will answer your cube questions. Almost all your posts have grammatical and spelling errors. If Stefan read this thread, it would be locked.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > No there is no need for me to.
> ...


Ouch...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 27, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...


That's the correct hypothetical.

I suppose you're trying to imply pity for the fact that Stefan would probably not bother to read this thread?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I think he is asking too much because his post count stands at 60 after 3 days and atleast 59 of them have been about Ebay,What Cube etc.

I mean just get a cube and stop asking questions that have been asked like a hundred times


----------



## tfkscores (Jun 27, 2009)

i have that cube. its good at first but you will soon learn to hate it.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jun 27, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Well I am a slow cuber so I don't need to worry about poppin lol.



If you're a slow cuber, you probably don't need a DIY.


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 27, 2009)

I have 2 cube4you diy's and they are cool when you first get them... But it seems like the more I solve them I can see all the flaws that I dont like. They kind of lock-up in wierd places. 

Lock-ups are the only problem I have with them. One of my cubes locks up less than the other and also feels different so their may be some inconsistency with these cubes. I have purple ones by the way.

In conclusion: I liked them when I first got them. Now I can't stand them. I can't wait for my black type C to get here.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 27, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> I can't wait for my black type C to get here.



Correct.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm sorry, what are we talking about here?

oh, that's right... damn newbs and their inability to READ! lol


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 27, 2009)

n8dagr8 said:


> i'm sorry, what are we talking about here?
> 
> oh, that's right... damn newbs and their inability to READ! lol



I thought we were talking about type Cs.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Jun 27, 2009)

it was supposed be a joke... 

albeit a not so funny one...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 28, 2009)

n8dagr8 said:


> it was supposed be a joke...
> 
> albeit a not so funny one...



+1.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry for asking such a dumb question, but is there a place that I can find the list of stickied threads?


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 28, 2009)

They are at the top of each forum. They all start out with "Sticky" followed by a colon and then the title of the thread.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I see them now. Sorry about that, thanks for your help.


----------

